# Cheap English Schools in Sydney



## Life's good! (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi guys, 

I have a relative coming to Sydney for six months. She already speaks English but wants to do a business course.
Does anyone have any tips on cheap schools where she can study?

Many Thanks! 

Happy 2013 to all!!!! 

Simone


----------



## ahmedaljaish (Feb 2, 2013)

there is nothing cheap in sydney, anyway you can check (sydney language solution) centre


----------

